# Wie bekomme ich richtige Neon Farben ?



## GoStop (14. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich würde in PS gern ein richtiges Feuerwehr Neon Orange machen, aber im RGB Farbmodell finde ich keine solche Farbe. Kann man das irgendwie realisieren ?

lg,
GoStop


----------



## Leola13 (14. April 2005)

Hai,

hier sind eins , zwei , drei  Tutorials die sich mit dem erstellen von Neon beschäftigen.

In zwei und drei geht es zwar um Schrift, aber das hilft dir evtl. auch weiter.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## GoStop (14. April 2005)

Das geht leider garnicht in die gesuchte Richtung.
Ich will einfach nur nen Rechteck mit einer speziellen Farbe. Feuerwehr Neon Orange.

Ist das überhaupt möglich ?
Wenn nein gibts Alternativen die fast so aussehen ?


Gruß


----------



## GoStop (16. April 2005)

Niemand nen kleien Tipp für mich?


----------



## Stygies VIII (16. April 2005)

Du willst einfach die "originale" Feuerwehr- Orange?

Einfach ein Bild suchen, auf dem dieses "Feuerwehr- Orange" zu sehen ist, Pipetten- Werkzeug und fertig.


----------



## extracuriosity (16. April 2005)

Die Feuerwehrautos, die an meinem Fenster vorbeifahren sind rot. Die orangenen holen immer nur den Müll ab. Aber das nur nebenbei. 
 Das mit den Neonfarben ist so eine Sachen. Die reflektieren das Licht auf eine besondere Art und Weise. Ein Monitor ist dazu nicht in der Lage. Wenn das Ergebnis in den Druck soll, ist das alles kein Problem.
 Was genau soll denn in Neonfarben erstrahlen?


----------



## PhoenixEN (16. April 2005)

benutz doch die sonderfarben. HKS oder Pantone


----------

